# FA Group Thread



## Volkodav (Aug 13, 2011)

The last thread for all the groups on FA has been abandoned and hasn't been updated for a long time, so I am creating an updated list.
There is no "cut" option like on LJ so I am using the spoiler tags to make the categories neat.


Spoiler: ART RELATED



~ 3DFur
~ AAMP
~ ACEO-Trading
~ ADLMDailySpotlight
~ AnimeFurs
~ BabyFurArtist
~ CCFurs
~ CleanArtist
~ CuriousCreatorsClub
~ CutePatrol
~ DarkArtFurs
~ FroogleArtistGuild
~ FurBuy
- Furity
~ FurryDialogue
~ HelpToImprove
~ HighArtFurs
~ IH8Critique
~ IHateCritique
~ ILoveCritique
~ ILoveGIMP
- Ladies-Of-Pinup
- Men-of-Pinup
~ MSPaintFurs
~ PawsitivelyFurryRescue
~ SpeciesXChange
- The-Humbled-Option
~ TheShowCaseClub
~ TheFurryArtAcademy
~ TraditionalArtists
~ TraditionalMedia





Spoiler: CARS/AUTOMOBILES



~ ChevroletFurs
~ FordFurs
~ GearheadFurs
~ HondaAcuraFurs
~ JDMfurs
~ JeepFurs
~ MitsubishiFurs
~ MoparFurs
~ NissanFurs
~ SubaruFurs
~ ToyotaFurries
~ VAGFurs
~ Volvofurs





Spoiler: COLOURS



~ AlbinoFurs
~ BlackFurs
~ BlueFurs
~ BrownFurs
~ Glowfurs
~ GrayFurs
~ GreenFurs
~ HalloweenFurs
~ OrangeFurs
~ PinkFurs
~ PurpleFurs
~ RainbowFurs
~ RedFurs
~ WhiteFurs
~ YellowFurs





Spoiler: MEETS/CONS



~ Confuzzled
~ EasternFurMeets
~ FAUnited
~ FurFright
~ FurryFiesta
~ MidFur
~ Morphicon
~ RainFurrest
~ RBW
~ Rhein-Furmeet
~ RMFC





Spoiler: FURSUITS/FURSUITING



~ FursuitChannel
~ FurryFemmeFatale
~ IRuinedTheMagic





Spoiler: GAMING/OPERATING SYSTEM



~ 360Furries
~ AndroidOS
~ ApophysisUser
~ AssassinsCreedFurs
~ ConsoleModderz
~ D20
~ DoomFurs
~ DSFurs
~ FA-Eversion-Fan-Club
~ Furries-Against-Noob-Tubes
~ GamingFurever
~ KingdomHeartFurs
~ LBPFurs
~ LeftFurDead
~ Linux-Furs
~ MacFurs
~ MagicFurs
~ NavyFieldFurs
~ Neopets
~ NintendoFurs
~ OldschoolGamers
~ OzGamers
~ PCfurs
~ Playstation3Furs
- PS3Furs
~ PSPFurs
~ Quakefurs
~ S4LeagueFurs
~ SecondLife
~ SquishyFrogStudios
~ SteamFurries
~ SteamFurs
~ Subeta
~ TF2Furs
~ TheFurryChat
~ TheFurryClan
~ TheRisingDawn
~ ZeldaFurs





Spoiler: HOBBIES/INTERESTS



~ Advertising-Icons
~ Airsoft-Furs
~ BeetlejuiceFans
~ BJD
~ BowserFan
~ CheesecakeLovers
~ Composers
~ FACCC
~ Facebook
~ FAPS
~ FAGlowstringers
~ FAWriters
~ FLH
~ FurrySingers
~ FurryMusicians
~ GleekFurs
~ GleeFurs
~ GuildofCalamitousIntent
~ Hamfurs
~ HDR
~ Herp-Furs
~ HistoryFurs
~ HockeyFurs
~ HoorayPlushies
~ Irken-Zim
~ ILoveTea
~ JugglerFurs
~ LittleMonstersUnite
~ LizardKeepers
~ Longboardfurs
~ Mcdonaldsfans
~ MonsterFurs
~ NRAfurs
~ Overlooked
~ PangolinInPants
~ PeeWeeFans
~ Photografurs
~ PhotographyFurs
~ Pirates
~ Poets-Guild
~ PokeCombatAcademy
~ PokeStarRangers
~ PowerRangerFurs
~ Rabbit-Breeders-Club
~ RailwayFurs
~ Rawrschach
~ RockabillyFurs
~ RocketInc
~ ScienceFurs
~ ShutterShades
~ SnakeKeepers
~ StarbucksFurs
~ TacoBellClub
~ TarantulaLovers
~ TaxidermyFurs
~ Tattoo-Artists
~ TheJokerClub
~ TheHive
~ TransformersFanclub
~ TrekFurs-UFoP
~ Twitter
~ TWLOHAfurs
~ Umbrella-Corp
~ Wajas
~ WOWFurs
~ WritersBlock
~ ZeonFurs





Spoiler: LIFESTYLE



~ 420Furs
~ AggressiveFurs
~ AIRFORCEfurs
~ Androgyny
~ ARMYfurs
~ AsexualFurry
~ AviationFurs
~ BisexualFurs
~ Brotherluv
~ C-boysOfFA
~ CarnivoreFurs
~ CGFurs
~ CoastGuardFurs
~ CommunistFurs
~ CreativeFurs
~ DancerFurs
~ DependentFurs
~ DirtyFurs4WDTeam
~ DiscordianFurs
- Earthlingfurs
~ Female
~ FemBoy
~ FitnessAffinity
~ Furrymusicians
~ FurFighters
- GanjaArmy
~ GayFurries
~ GayZombieFurrys
~ GothFurs
- GuyFur
~ HealthCareFurs
~ HermFurs
~ HeteroFurry
~ HospitalityFurs
~ JuggaloFurries
~ LazyFurs
~ LesbianFurs
~ Loyal
~ LoyalFurs
~ MaleFurs
~ MarriedFurries
~ Military-Furs
~ MilitarySpouses
~ NavyFurs
~ Not-The-Norm
~ OpenArms
~ OperationOverlord
~ OutgoingFurs
~ PaintballFurs
- PansexualFurry
~ ParentFurs
~ ParkourFurs
~ Pierced
~ PlayfulFurs
~ PMCfurs
~ PoliceFurs
~ Polyamorous
~ Pow-Mia
~ ProcrastinatorFurs
~ ProjectGirlLove
~ ProtectiveFurs
~ Punkfurs
~ SafeSexFurs
~ SelfReliantFurs
~ ShyFurs
~ SteampunkFurs
~ StraightFurs
~ StraightFurries
~ StudiousFurs
~ SubmissiveFurs
~ SurvivorFurs
~ Tolerant-Furs
~ TransFurs
~ TransgenderedFurs
~ TruckerFurs
~ USMCFurs
~ VegetarianFurs
~ VirginFurs
~ WildlifeWarriors
~ WrestlingFurs
~ XtremeSportFur





Spoiler: LOCATION/NATIONALITY/ETHNICITY



~ African_American_Furs
~ AlabamaFurs
~ AlaskanFurs
~ AlbaFurs
~ AlbertaFurries
- AmericanFur
~ AmericanFurs
~ Arabfurs
~ Argentinafurs
~ Arizona-Furs
~ ArkansasFurs
~ Asafurs
~ Asians
~ Austria
~ BavarianFurs
~ BCFurries
~ BirminghamFurGroup
~ Boliviafurs
~ Brasil
~ CaliforniaFurs
~ CanadianFurs
~ CarolinaFurs
~ Ceara
~ CEOFurs
~ ChileFurs
~ ChnFur
~ ChocolateFurs
~ Colombiafur
~ ColoradoFurs
~ ConfederateFurs
~ ConnecticutFurs
~ CostaRicaFurs
~ CroatianFurs
~ DanishFurs
~ EastPAFurs
~ EstonianFurs
~ EuropeanFurs
~ FinlandFurs
~ Floridafurs
~ FloridaKeysFurs
~ FortWayneFurs
~ FrancoFur
~ FrenchFurs
~ Furientals
~ FurQuebec
~ Furries-From-Outer-Space
~ Furrypinos
~ FurstState
~ FursAroundBelgium
~ GeorgiaFurs
~ GermanFurs
~ GreenfieldIN-Furs
~ GreenlandFurs
- HamiltonFurrys
~ HawaiiFurs
~ HesseFurs
~ Icelandfurs
~ IdahoFurs
~ IllinoisFurs
~ IndianaFurs
~ IowaFurs
~ IsraeliFurs
~ ItalianFurs
~ JapaneseFur
~ JapanFur
~ JerseyFurs
~ KansasFurs
- KentuckyFurs
~ KoreanFur
~ LithuanianFurries
~ LouisianaFurs
~ MaineFurs
~ MalaysiaFurs
~ Maltesefur
~ ManitobaFurs
~ Maroon-Steel-Furs
~ MarylandFurs
~ MassFurs
~ Memphis-Furs
~ MexicanFurs
~ MichianaFurries
~ Michigan
~ MichiganFurs
~ Minas-Gerais
~ MinnesotaFurs
~ MississippiFurs
~ MissouriFurs
~ MissourisFurries
~ MNFurs
~ MontanaFurs
~ MXFurs
~ NebraskaFurs
~ NEOfurs
~ NevadaFurs
~ NewBrunswickFurs
~ NewCastleFurs
~ NewfoundlandFurs
~ NewHampshireFurs
~ NewJerseyFurs
- NewYorkFurs
~ NLfurs
~ NMFurs
~ NoCalFurs
~ NorthwestFurs
~ NorwayFurs
~ NorwegianFurs
~ NovaScotiaFurs
~ NYFurs
~ NZFurs
~ Ohiofurs
~ OklahomaFurs
~ OntarioFurs
~ OregonFur
~ OregonFurs
~ OrlandoFurs
~ OzFurs
~ Paraguayfurs
~ PennsylvaniaFurs
~ Peru-furs
~ Phillyfurs
~ PolishFurs
~ Portuguesefur
~ QatarFur
~ RhodeIslandFurs
~ RicanFurs
~ RussFurs
~ Russian-Furs
~ SacFursDotCom
~ SacFurs
~ SaoPaulo
~ SardiniaFurs
~ SaskatchewanFurs
~ SaskFurries
~ ScottishFur
~ SloFurs
~ SoCalFurs
~ SouthDakotaFurs
~ Spain
~ SwedishFur
~ SwissFurs
~ TaiwanFur
~ TampaFurs
~ Texas-Furry
~ TexasFurs
- TheFloridaFurs
~ ThuringiaFurs
~ TNFurs
~ TorontoFurs
~ TriangleFurs
~ UKFurs
~ UnitedNations
~ Uruguay
~ Utah-Furs
~ UtahFurs
~ VenezuelanFurs
~ VermontFurs
~ VietFur
~ VietnameseFurries
~ VirginiaFurs
~ WashingtonStateFurs
~ WelshFurs
~ WestPAfurs
~ Whoozfur
~ WisconsinFurs
~ WVFurs
~ WyomingFurs
~ YakiFur
~ Yoopers
~ ZA-fur





Spoiler: MISCELLANEOUS



~ Anti-Drama_Llama_Movement
~ Autisticfurs
~ Bottomless
~ CHIBIFurs
~ Enigma-Furs
~ Ghostbusters
~ Habitat
~ HollywoodFurs
~ Hotel-Furs
~ Ivyleaguefur
~ LamplightLabs
~ LanternFurs
~ NoNoNoNoGunsOnFA
~ NoNoNoNoNoGunsOnFA
~ NoNotes
~ RealGangstersClub
~ TeamRocket
~ TeamMagmaFurs
~ ToySoldiersUnite





Spoiler: MUSIC/MEDIA



~ ACTfurOnAir
~ ChildOfSound
~ ClassicalEnthusiasts
~ CubiFurries
~ DancingFurriesLabel
- DCFF
~ Deadheadfurs
~ DnBLovers
~ DubstepFurs
~ ElectronicFurs
~ ExperimentalMusic
~ FurPunxUnite
~ HardcoreFurs
- HipHopMilitia
~ ILoveHipHop
~ ILoveReggae
~ IWantToBeHeard
~ MetalFurs
~ MetalFursUnited
~ MetalHeadFurs
~ MusicFur
~ NoiseFurs
~ SKAFurz
~ SoulEaterFurs
~ SoundStyles
~ SynthPopFurs
~ TheMetamorKeepGuild
~ ZooFonics





Spoiler: RELIGION/BELIEFS



~ Atheism
~ Atheist-Furs
~ AtheistFurs
~ CatholicFurries
~ Christian-Furs
~ Conservative-Furs
~ DemFurs
~ FPC
~ FTM
~ FurryLibertarians
~ FursFurChrist
~ FursofFaith
~ GOPFurs
~ JewFurs
~ LaVeyanFurs
~ LiberalFur
~ MormonFurries
~ MuslimFurs
~ PaganFurs
~ ShamanFurs





Spoiler: SEXUAL INTEREST/FETISH



~ BabyFursUnited
~ BalloonPaws
~ BalloonWolves
~ BellyLovers
~ BottomlessGirls
~ ChubbyFursForever
~ CubLovers
~ CubLuvers
~ Diaper-Fur
~ DiaperFurries
~ DirtyFurs
~ DominantFurs
~ FAPaws
~ GassyGobblers
~ GooFurs
~ HypnoFurs
~ I-Luv-Tentacles
~ ILoveYiff
~ InflatingFursSociety
~ Killing-Time
~ LuvThemCurves
~ MacabreFurs
~ MacroFurries
~ MasochistsofFA
~ MastersofFA
~ MuscleGutFurs
~ NotYiffy
~ PacifierFurry
~ PurpleCollarClub
~ Rubber-Furs
~ Scat
~ Scent-Marks
~ SlavesofFA
~ StockingsForFun
~ StuckFan
~ TeamTF
~ TFFurs
~ TheSexCollege
~ UnitedMusclefurs
~ Vampiricfurs
~ Vore-Furs
~ Waterworks
~ Yiffindor
~ Yuri-Genre





Spoiler: SPECIES



~ -HyenaDen-
~ AvianHouse
~ Badgers
~ BeastKings---PrideofLions
~ BrotherhoodofWerebears
~ BulliesUnited
~ Bunnies
~ BunnyfoxesUnited
~ Canids
~ CatsOfFA
~ CIFA
~ Clan-of-Werewolves
~ Collies_United
~ CoonhoundFurries
~ Cows-of-FA
~ DachshundFurs
~ Dalmatians
~ DesertKnights
~ DobermanPinscherFurs
~ DogsofFA
~ DruidFurs
~ Equines
~ FA-Werewolf-Pack
~ FAChakats
~ FAdragons
~ FAHounds
~ FAhyenas
~ FAPandas
~ FASergal
~ FAHoofers
~ FAZombies
~ FeralFurs
~ FerretFurs
~ Fishfurs
~ Fur-Felines
~ G-ShepSquad
~ Geckos
~ Gold-Dragons
~ GuineaPigFurs
~ Howlers
~ HuskiesofFA
~ HuskyClub-FA
~ HybridFurs
~ IsleOfYoshi
~ JackalConnection
~ KangarooMob
~ KitsuneArchives
~ LombaxianAlliance
~ Long-EarFurs
~ Lutrinae-OTTAH
~ LynxofFA
~ MAD23
~ Mecha-Furs
~ Minksarebetterthanyou
~ MobiansUnited
~ MonstersOfFA
~ Mustelids
~ NotAFoxClub
~ NonFurs
~ Opossums-of-FA
~ OrderChiroptera
~ Penguinfurs
~ PokemonFurries
~ PoisonFurs
~ RedFoxesOfFA
~ RetrieversOfFA
~ RodentFurs
~ Rottweilers
~ Salamanders
~ ScaliesofFA
~ Sharks-of-FA
~ SkunkFurs
~ SledPullersOfFa
~ SodaPups
~ SodaRoos
~ SpotCatsofFA
~ SquirrelsOfFA
~ SwaggaDawgs
~ TheBearDen
~ TheBeastsOfTheJungle
~ TheChocoboCartel
~ TheFlock
~ TheHerd
~ TheHuskyButtBrotherhood
~ TheMogSquad
~ Unicorns-And-Pegasus
~ WeLoveFelines
~ WereFurs
~ Zebrafan
~ Zombie-Furs




Please post any groups you know of!! I will be editing this list to update what groups are banned/suspended and adding in new groups as they are brought to my attention.
Thanks! 

EDIT:
*Icons:*
- You may put 40 total icons in a journal. You can use 20 :iconusername: and 20 :usernameicon:
- You may use 24 total icons in a profile. You can use 12 :iconusername: and 12 :usernameicon:
- You may use 6 artists in the "favorite artists" section of your profile info.
- You may use 24 total icons in a journal header. You can use 12 :iconusername: and 12 :usernameicon:
- You may use 24 total icons in a journal footer. You can use 12 :iconusername: and 12 :usernameicon:


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 14, 2011)

I know some that have been abandoned on this list. 
AgressiveFurs (pretty sure it got banned because people took it the wrong way)
Cutepatrol (had a journal saying the club was inactive, saw it yesterday. Been inactive for 4~ months)
Ihatecritique (no longer has an icon so I assume it's banned)

I'll recheck those once the site's back up.

Also a small request: could you remove the underscores in the sames of clubs? Or have it running all together in parenthesis? When you copy the name and paste it in a URL, it won't recognize the underscores as they run altogether in the link to the page. 
Example because I am grasping at straws with the English language. 
wrestling_furs url would not be wrestling_furs, but wrestlingfurs. If that makes sense.


----------



## Xy the Fox (Aug 14, 2011)

well, I attempted to make a group for furries to get together and discuss trolling. unfortunately it was banned in the first few hours of its existence without warning and with the ban reason "troll account is banned accout". Very childish and hypocritical thing for them to do. If anybody else would like to try their hand at making a similar group, send me an invite or something...


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 14, 2011)

Xy the Fox said:


> well, I attempted to make a group for furries to get together and discuss trolling. unfortunately it was banned in the first few hours of its existence without warning and with the ban reason "troll account is banned accout". Very childish and hypocritical thing for them to do. If anybody else would like to try their hand at making a similar group, send me an invite or something...


That group was probably banned for kind of promoting harassment.

& I'm working on the list off of FAF [meaning, sorting it into documents in wordpad and then I'm going to put it all here neatly sorted]

Skift, if there is a group named Wrestling_Furs and you paste that into the URL, it will break. But if you take out the underscores and put it in as WrestlingFurs, it'll work. In my documents I've gone through and removed all underscores for this purpose.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 15, 2011)

Updated the list into complete groups


----------



## Browder (Aug 15, 2011)

Why is 'Muslimfurs' in the Location/Nationality/Ethnicity grouping when you have a perfectly good Religion category?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 15, 2011)

Browder said:


> Why is 'Muslimfurs' in the Location/Nationality/Ethnicity grouping when you have a perfectly good Religion category?


AH! Shit, sorry. I know there are a few mixups in here.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 15, 2011)

There are actually two atheist groups on FA.  There's the one listed above, but it hasn't had any activity in nearly 7 months.

There's also this one, which is much more fleshed out and up to date:  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/atheist-furs


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 15, 2011)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> There are actually two atheist groups on FA.  There's the one listed above, but it hasn't had any activity in nearly 7 months.
> 
> There's also this one, which is much more fleshed out and up to date:  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/atheist-furs


Added, thank you!


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Skift, if there is a group named Wrestling_Furs and you paste that into the URL, it will break. But if you take out the underscores and put it in as WrestlingFurs, it'll work. In my documents I've gone through and removed all underscores for this purpose.


yeah, that's what i was wondering about, thanks for the revisions.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2011)

To add to sexual interest groups:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/goofurs

(Small Q: Is there a limit to the icons you can have on your page?)


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 21, 2011)

Waffles said:


> To add to sexual interest groups:
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/goofurs
> 
> (Small Q: Is there a limit to the icons you can have on your page?)


20 of each 40 total
you can have 20 :icon username: and 20 :username icon:
exp:http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2480105/


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> 20 of each 40 total
> you can have 20 :icon username: and 20 :username icon:


Just wanted to say thanks for that info, I never knew the limit. c:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 22, 2011)

FAsergal

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fasergal

SERGALS


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/noisefurs/

For noise-music-making furs. Whether or not you put it under music is up for debate, but it's definitely media


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 22, 2011)

Added em all, thanks guys!


----------



## Waffles (Aug 23, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> 20 of each 40 total
> you can have 20 :icon username: and 20 :username icon:
> exp:http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2480105/



It's weird... I found I only had a limit of like 12 iconname ones on my mainpage, 17 if you include me "fav artists" thing, and I REALLY NEEDED 2 more :v


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 23, 2011)

Waffles said:


> It's weird... I found I only had a limit of like 12 iconname ones on my mainpage, 17 if you include me "fav artists" thing, and I REALLY NEEDED 2 more :v


hmmm then perhaps, in journals you are allowed 40 total but on the profile area only 24 total

Edit: Tested it, yes its only 12 :icon username and 12 :username icon: you can use in your profile area. Gonna go test if the header and footer of journals have its own limit along with Fave artist area. brb.
Edit: fave artist are can only hold 6 total


----------



## Waffles (Aug 23, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> hmmm then perhaps, in journals you are allowed 40 total but on the profile area only 24 total
> 
> Edit: Tested it, yes its only 12 :icon username and 12 :username icon: you can use in your profile area. Gonna go test if the header and footer of journals have its own limit along with Fave artist area. brb.
> Edit: fave artist are can only hold 6 total


+1 helpful info, thanks man!
Clayton, you should proably add this into the title :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 23, 2011)

Did the final check, so in total
40 icons total can be use in a journal 20 :icon Username and 20 :username icon:
24 icons total on profiles 12 :icon username and 12 :username icon:
6 icons total in the favorite artist area
24 icons for the header of journals 12 :icon username: and 12 :username icon:
and 24 icons for the footer of journals 12 :icon username and 12 :username icon:


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 23, 2011)

Waffles said:


> +1 helpful info, thanks man!
> Clayton, you should proably add this into the title :3


Will do


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 23, 2011)

Someone should make a group called "_Fursona's based-off someone else's work_" and have it list every other group that fits that definition.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

Devious Bane said:


> Someone should make a group called "_Fursona's based-off someone else's work_" and have it list every other group that fits that definition.


Hahahah that would be p. funny
_"Groups for species that don't belong to me"_


----------



## Garuru_Wolf (Aug 26, 2011)

Huh, is there a Magic The Gathering group? I come across a lot of furries on MTG forums and I see a lot of people post horrible custom Magic cards on the main site, so you'd think there would be a group for it.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 26, 2011)

Good thing there isn't one *yet.*


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

Garuru_Wolf said:


> Huh, is there a Magic The Gathering group? I come across a lot of furries on MTG forums and I see a lot of people post horrible custom Magic cards on the main site, so you'd think there would be a group for it.


Nope, not that I've seen. If you do plan on creating one, lemme know in this thread so I can add it to the OP


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Railway Furs would be under Hobbies/Interests, not lifestyles, as it's a group for people who enjoy watching trains.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I'm pretty sure Railway Furs would be under Hobbies/Interests, not lifestyles, as it's a group for people who enjoy watching trains.


My apologies, I assumed it was a group for people who operate trains. Fixing now


----------



## AylaStarDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

I would like to add this group please http://www.furaffinity.net/user/albinofurs


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 1, 2011)

AylaStarDragon said:


> I would like to add this group please http://www.furaffinity.net/user/albinofurs


Added, thank you!


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Sep 5, 2011)

Groups that need to be added:

Car groups:
gearheadfurs http://www.furaffinity.net/user/gearheadfurs
rockabillyfurs (this also falls under hobbies cause its not just about cars) http://www.furaffinity.net/user/rockabillyfurs

Religious/belief groups:
Furry Truth Ministry http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ftm
Catholic Furs http://www.furaffinity.net/user/catholicfurries
Conservative Furs http://www.furaffinity.net/user/conservative-furs


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Nope, not that I've seen. If you do plan on creating one, lemme know in this thread so I can add it to the OP



http://www.furaffinity.net/user/magicfurs/

Not made by me, but I'm not sure whether or not you've added them yet. Magic the Gathering group.


----------



## zanian (Sep 5, 2011)

You can had TheHive (in species, perpharps, or hobby?)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thehive


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

Going to add now, guys  Thanks!


----------



## Gimmick (Sep 7, 2011)

Loyal is a group centered around furries who are loyal to something or someone, and is not defined by being in a monogamous relationship. <:


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 7, 2011)

Gimmick said:


> Loyal is a group centered around furries who are loyal to something or someone, and is not defined by being in a monogamous relationship. <:


Adding


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Oct 24, 2011)

Would like to add
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redfoxesoffa
if that's not a problem


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 24, 2011)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Would like to add
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redfoxesoffa
> if that's not a problem


Will do!


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Oct 26, 2011)

I run three groups and would appreciate if you could add them =)

LBPfurs - Gaming related
LombaxianAlliance - Gaming *and* species related
HighArtFurs - Art related


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 26, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> I run three groups and would appreciate if you could add them =)
> 
> LBPfurs - Gaming related
> LombaxianAlliance - Gaming *and* species related
> HighArtFurs - Art related


Added!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 17, 2011)

Do art project accounts like Clubstripes count?

Because I know on one that just got disbanded.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Nov 27, 2011)

Can you add this group to gaming?

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/gamingfurever/

Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 27, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Do art project accounts like Clubstripes count?
> 
> Because I know on one that just got disbanded.


I would include them under Art



JoJoJoshua said:


> Can you add this group to gaming?
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/gamingfurever/
> 
> Thanks! ^_^



Added


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, AssortedCandies just got disbanded(Art) : http://www.furaffinity.net/user/assortedcandies


----------



## FlamingLizard (Dec 1, 2011)

Is there a group for the fans of normal conversation? Meaning the fans of "please stop being all murry purry with me. Talk like a regular person with me please.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 1, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Well, AssortedCandies just got disbanded(Art) : http://www.furaffinity.net/user/assortedcandies


AssortedCandies wasn't on the list [wasn't brought to my attention]



FlamingLizard said:


> Is there a group for the fans of normal conversation? Meaning the fans of "please stop being all murry purry with me. Talk like a regular person with me please.


Hmm I don't know! I would just avoid people that talk to me like that.


----------



## UnburntDaenerys (Dec 3, 2011)

I know there are groups for "No Notes," "No Shouts," etc., but do you know if there are groups that support using those features?  I'm mostly interested in a "Yes Notes" type of icon.  Searching hasn't turned up anything, I might be doing it wrong though.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 3, 2011)

UnburntDaenerys said:


> I know there are groups for "No Notes," "No Shouts," etc., but do you know if there are groups that support using those features?  I'm mostly interested in a "Yes Notes" type of icon.  Searching hasn't turned up anything, I might be doing it wrong though.


No idea, sorry


----------



## NXwolf (Dec 13, 2011)

Could you add MichianaFurries to the list?  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/michianafurries/

Michiana is a location.  It's the Northern region of Indiana + Southern region of Michigan.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 23, 2011)

Under Cars/Automobiles, there's a Rockabilly group for hot rods and muscle cars. It's called RockabillyFurs

I'm absolutely fucking pissed off and fuming because I was expecting the rockabilly furs group to be about the music and subculture, but nope! Now where the fuck can LEGITIMATE rockabilly music fans go?

So I looked up the username Rockabilly and it turns out that user is moving accounts. I discussed it and we both agreed that after the holidays after the art gets cleared out, we are going to use the username Rockabilly as the go-to group for the music and the subculture. However, neither of us have experience in administering groups although we agreed to do it together. I would appreciate it if maybe some furs who have experience in this give us some tips and ideas for running a rockin' Rockabilly group!


----------



## thewall (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's a new group:  FA-Eversion-fan-club


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 5, 2012)

NXwolf said:


> Could you add MichianaFurries to the list?  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/michianafurries/
> 
> Michiana is a location.  It's the Northern region of Indiana + Southern region of Michigan.



Sure thing  Added



Lacus said:


> Under Cars/Automobiles, there's a Rockabilly group for hot rods and muscle cars. It's called RockabillyFurs
> 
> I'm absolutely fucking pissed off and fuming because I was expecting the rockabilly furs group to be about the music and subculture, but nope! Now where the fuck can LEGITIMATE rockabilly music fans go?
> 
> So I looked up the username Rockabilly and it turns out that user is moving accounts. I discussed it and we both agreed that after the holidays after the art gets cleared out, we are going to use the username Rockabilly as the go-to group for the music and the subculture. However, neither of us have experience in administering groups although we agreed to do it together. I would appreciate it if maybe some furs who have experience in this give us some tips and ideas for running a rockin' Rockabilly group!



yeah I didn't understand it either :T but whatever
FACCC is a very successful group account, you should ask them



thewall said:


> Here's a new group:  FA-Eversion-fan-club


Added


----------



## Schecter (Jan 6, 2012)

There should be a college furs group


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2012)

Schecter said:


> There should be a college furs group



I believe there are some colleges that are groups on FA.. but if you have a specific one you want, you should make the group on FA and lemme know when you do and I'll add it


----------



## longway (Jan 26, 2012)

I found this forum very interesting. I like it.


----------



## Zodiac (Feb 4, 2012)

I have two groups, both made with approval, one is Atheism and one is Michigan. Those are the account names~


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2012)

Zodiac said:


> I have two groups, both made with approval, one is Atheism and one is Michigan. Those are the account names~


Adding :]


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 6, 2012)

Zodiac said:


> I have two groups, both made with approval, one is Atheism and one is Michigan. Those are the account names~



Um, dude, there's already a MichiganFurs group that has hundreds of members. I know because I'm a member.

WHY DON'T PEOPLE FUCKING CHECK TO MAKE SURE A GROUP DOESN'T EXIST BEFORE YOU FUCKING MAKE A NEW ONE?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 6, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Um, dude, there's already a MichiganFurs group that has hundreds of members. I know because I'm a member.
> 
> WHY DON'T PEOPLE FUCKING CHECK TO MAKE SURE A GROUP DOESN'T EXIST BEFORE YOU FUCKING MAKE A NEW ONE?



'Cause most people don't know threads like this exist


----------



## Paint (Feb 12, 2012)

For hobbies/interests:
herp-furs
lizardkeepers
tarantulalovers (a group for tarantula keepers, not for people who have an anthro tarantula/a sexual attraction to tarantulas)


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 13, 2012)

Paint said:


> For hobbies/interests:
> herp-furs
> lizardkeepers
> tarantulalovers (a group for tarantula keepers, not for people who have an anthro tarantula/a sexual attraction to tarantulas)



Added


----------



## SolidState (Mar 8, 2012)

No group for science fiction or just SciFi? I know there is a real-science furs group and trek group but I couldn't find one for general science fiction.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 24, 2012)

Can someone explain how to put these group icons in the header and footer of your journal on FA main-site?


----------



## GingerM (Mar 31, 2012)

Jon_tou said:


> Can someone explain how to put these group icons in the header and footer of your journal on FA main-site?



On the main site, click on "Control Panel" (upper right, below your  name). Then when the control panel comes up, click on "Journal  Header/Footer" (last item in the second column from the left). You can use :icon<<name>>: and :<<name>>icon: in the header and footer, just as you would in a journal, a submission or on your profile page.


----------



## Vibgyor (Apr 6, 2012)

Here are a couple new groups: glitch-losers and Dadaist_Furs

Edit: I just made two new groups: NihilistFurs and MisanthropyFurs


----------



## talkway (Apr 25, 2012)

Really very interesting forum for discussion. I like it.


----------



## townway (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello to all i am very happy to join your discussion forum from Pakistan. I really found this forum very interesting and informative about different topics. I like it.


----------



## free-node-5 (May 22, 2012)

Any advice for someone interested in starting a group?
Is there a way to search for the existence of groups that might not be listed here yet?

edit:
Could you please add ablefurs under miscellaneous where you have autisticfurs 
Thx :3


----------



## FeralArrow (Jun 11, 2012)

Newly created group:

Horns_and_Antlers


----------



## zanian (Jun 11, 2012)

Got an addition for you location/nationality/ethnicity category
Monfur (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/monfur)


----------



## isobel (Jun 30, 2012)

I have an addition to the list, under Sexual Interests/Fetishes.


Group name: egglovers
A group for furs who love eggs! ^^


Thanks!


----------



## rnvr (Sep 20, 2012)

and one more was created just today, as there was no club/group for this type of art performance - *~FAireDancers :3*

and one (last one for now), just created - *~AngoraSOFA*


----------



## Nekosatan (Oct 30, 2012)

*NEW AUCTION GROUP*

LINK: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/theauctiongroup/

INFORMATION: 
*WELCOME* 

THIS GROUP IS FOR AUCTIONS, CHARACTER SALES, TCBY or YCH, and anything else that falls into those lines. 

*WANT TO JOIN?*
â˜… Simply, watch this page. 
â˜… Spread the word, since this is a new group. 

*WANT TO ADD YOUR WORK TO THE GALLERY?*
â˜… Note this page with the link and we will gladly post your artwork with credit given to you and a link to the original. 

*RULES:*
â˜… UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES WILL WE ALLOW STOLEN ART WORK ON THIS PAGE! Please be sure that the artwork that you submit is your own! If you see something in the gallery that is stolen, please report the image with the LINK AND ORIGINAL ARTIST, so we can handle the situation. 
â˜… MAKE SURE YOU ARE WANTING TO SELL THE PIECE before sending it to us. I know some artists become attached to a creation and decide that they no longer would like to sale it. Please inform us if you start having these thoughts so we can remove your piece. 
â˜… PLEASE DO NOT FAVORITE ANY PIECES IN THE GALLERY, the link for the original piece and artist will be in the artist comments of the piece. Favorite and watch them on their own page. 




I am the current owner of this group, and would like to spread the word to anyone who has Auctions, Adoptables, Custom characters, Characters for Sale, or any thing else that could be entered into this group's gallery; also for anyone who is searching for these items, or just a fan of seeing them. ​


----------



## CrescentZealWolf (Nov 28, 2012)

Im the page owner of "NYYankeesfurs" For anyfur who is a NY Yankees Fan!
Also, I am an Admin of the "Yugifurs" Page, which I did not see on this thread, however I saw it on the "Fa-Groups: Page on FA


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 16, 2012)

FASergal has been replaced with Sergalcollective and Doomfurs has been replaced with Doom_Furs_Club.


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 14, 2013)

Is there no group for Buddhist furs?


----------



## Hohtosusi (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh well, here's my new group; [URL]http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bulge-furs[/url]


----------



## xdyuxd (Feb 27, 2013)

One more for the list!

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/nonvore


----------



## stokerbramwell (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's a new group for those with a fetish for embarrassment and nudity: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/enf


----------



## Solid State (Apr 11, 2013)

This one has been around for a while and isn't in the list. Industrial Furs is a music group.
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/industrialfurs


----------



## Sable Oximasoth (Apr 21, 2013)

I just created this group a few days ago: EncryptoFurs
Dedicated to raising awareness about encryption and information security. Helping furs implement practical encryption. Aiding others by tracking legislation pertaining to censorship, copyright, encryption, and internet freedom. Showing off art related to it as well.

It'd probably fit in Misc but whatever


----------



## Reptiliana (May 10, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/scaliesoffa  <---Not my group, and the admins seem to be AWOL, but people post in the shout box.

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/photomorphers-guild  <----Also not my group, but recently created and active.


----------



## Angela.Hathaway (May 15, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/cowgirlsfurs/ 

hello, this is my FurAffinity group for girls who like cowntry world and want to be part of this world, is about cowntry culture, in the group can find pictures of furries favoriteadas denim, and a good profile, I would like , please if you could add my fa group to its list of groups FurAffinity, please. greetings.


----------



## Ristray (Jul 1, 2013)

I would be interested in knowing about any Buddhist and Vegan groups if possible.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jul 20, 2013)

I've just created this group: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bluefoxfurs


----------



## Bryalba (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/makerfurs/  I don't know if it fits in art or hobbies.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/petz/ -gaming
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/browncoatfurs -hobbies/interest
I don't know if its just lack of awareness but they both need more love.


----------



## Pujot (Nov 28, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jpeghaters
Made it a week ago.


----------



## Ash Kitt (Dec 8, 2013)

Is there a group for Nationalists? I'm a dumb Americunt but I am a fan of the Front National of France. (It's not insane like Jobbik or Golden Dawn. But they recognize unleashed immigration as a problem alongside the greed of the 1% who promote immigration and the insidious elimination of the original heritage of a country.) I am definitely not a Nazifur, at least in the sense of Nazi fetishism. But I cannot support the Republican Party because they're idiots when it comes to economics and I can't support the Democratic Party because they're becoming too feminist and might morph into Tumblr SJWs if they're not checked. Maybe the Reform Party or some other producerist party? Point is, I'm curious if there is a group like that, or does FA ban groups like that while okaying all kinds of weird-ass porn?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Dec 8, 2013)

Ash Kitt said:


> Is there a group for Nationalists? I'm a dumb Americunt but I am a fan of the Front National of France. (It's not insane like Jobbik or Golden Dawn. But they recognize unleashed immigration as a problem alongside the greed of the 1% who promote immigration and the insidious elimination of the original heritage of a country.) I am definitely not a Nazifur, at least in the sense of Nazi fetishism. But I cannot support the Republican Party because they're idiots when it comes to economics and I can't support the Democratic Party because they're becoming too feminist and might morph into Tumblr SJWs if they're not checked. Maybe the Reform Party or some other producerist party? Point is, I'm curious if there is a group like that, or does FA ban groups like that while okaying all kinds of weird-ass porn?


I don't know, but what I know is I definitely want to subscribe to your newsletter!


----------



## muddypaws (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow... now that's a substantial listing.

Amazing.


----------



## nereza (Jan 5, 2014)

These are the groups I have made ..
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fantasyandmythology
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sciencefiction

Fantasy & Mythology // Science Fiction 
I didn't see the two groups well represented in groups before hand so I made my own groups for both Fantasy and Sci Fi
I felt they were both strong enough category to stand as separate accounts.

I'm still looking for co-owners to help me run the groups, send me a pm over FA if you interested.


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Jan 28, 2014)

It doesn't look like the like the original post of lists is getting updated, but perhaps people are still looking along the thread for groups.
I noticed there are quite a few furs who are into special effects (prosthetic makeup, animatronics, etc), so I just started a group for them, found here: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fxfurs


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 29, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/notjustatheory/
My group about evolution being both fact and one of the greatest achievements in science.


----------



## homelesstaco (Feb 20, 2014)

Could we add psu furs to the list? It's for penn state students, alumni, and locals to the university
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/psufurs


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 14, 2014)

Is there a group for the over 50 Gray muzzels?


----------



## ralphfawnlette (Jul 28, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/asmrfurs/

file in misc


----------



## pouar (Aug 24, 2014)

I noticed Linux-furs has been suspended, anyone know why? And don't say because Linux users are elitists because we say Linux is better than Windows as that just makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## maisy (Oct 7, 2014)

A group for Hindu furs.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hindufurries


----------



## Cheska (Feb 8, 2015)

The www.furaffinity.net/user/fantasyscifi/ would like to be recognized please.


----------



## mk_01 (Mar 8, 2015)

How do you create new discussion topics?


----------



## Muir (Mar 25, 2015)

Just created this group for people who want more comments on their submissions, pages, journals. https://www.furaffinity.net/user/artistsforcomments


----------



## Manchester (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey, I just made a LARP group. Can't believe there wasn't one already.
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/larpfurs/


----------



## Mistamage (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm really surprised that there isn't a CookingFurs/ChefFurs group.


----------



## TheOwnlySockPuppet (Jul 7, 2015)

Hey I've made a FA group for those who love scaves!  ;3

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/scarfwearers


----------



## Yumacub (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/opencanvasfurs/

For those who use openCanvas. It's bare-bones right now but it was killing me that I couldn't find a group!


----------

